# My Diy Internal Sand Filter



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Inspired by the other thread about sand filters I thought I'd try and make my own out of the bits I had lying around...

First I took the jet out of the centre of an old Fluval 4 so I could run some tubing through it...










Then I filled the centre bit (where the filter material goes) with sand...










This photo shows where the tubing goes so that the jet comes out at the bottom of the sand, I changed the tubing in case you're wondering...










I put a T piece in so that it wouldn't take the full force of my the powerhead which is a bit over the top for this...










This is it fitted and working a treat...



















The pictures don't tell the full story, it's very tricky to get the balance between blasting the sand right out of it and not moving the sand at all. I had to try lots of different set-ups before I found one that works.

Hopefully it will keep my parameters spot on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Very interesting


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Traveller, I thought I was being really optimistic but it actually works really well. I couldn't get any pics of the sand moving about because of the but I'll try and get a video.


----------

